# P. Vittatus preffered breeding sites



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can anyone who has bred or does breed P. Vittatus chime in with info on their (the frogs) preferred egg laying sites. I have a male that has been calling for a few weeks now, and a 2 year old female in the same tank (with 6 other subadults). No eggs found as of yet. I DO NOT have the standard coco hut/petri dish setup however. But I do have a large leafed plant that has leaves 6 to 8 inches long and up to 6 inches wide that I think would be a great site for them. Pics a plus, descriptions great to. Thanks!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

coco hut or film can.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

My 2.2 lay only in black film cannisters. They are at ground level tilted slightly back. They have not used the coco hut in over two years nor white film cannisters.

George


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

They seem a bit large for film canisters. How do they fit?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh they fit... I have two pairs of tincs that prefer film cans too. that is quite the sight..lol


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

You can see an alternative idea I had a while ago here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...n-sterilized-pill-jars-egg-deposit-sites.html

And a more specific response:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/569539-post23.html

It has gotten a lot of use from my female Vitt!

JBear


----------

